# Budget (max £400) Treadmill Advice



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone know about treadmills?

The Mrs has been asking for one for a while and I'm finally giving in. We used to run outside because it was free but now we've got 2 kids we can't leave the house unless there's someone to stay in. 

Although she's tiny I'm 5'11 and 110KGs so it needs to be sturdy. We generally run about 10-14km/h and want one with electronic incline. 

There's a couple of Reebok options but the JLL T350 and S300 seem to get excellent reviews and seem a better spec (although 130cm deck compared to the Reeboks 140cm). 

I'm not worried about speakers, bluetooth, fans or anything as we've got a TV & sound systems in the garage and desk fans available

Does anyone have any advice? I really can't go above £400-450. Ideally it would be less. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

for that price range look for secondhand 1k ones!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I would imagine that there will be quite a few decent spec ones on the likes of ebay that people have bought with good intentions yet hardly used. Doesn't cost much to hire a van for the day to collect either.

My GF has been after one for a while, but I ain't mad on the idea of a treadmill in my single garage - I've already got too much gear in there.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We bought a 2nd hand one many moons ago, can’t remember the make now but they were later rebadged as Roger Black. Was a great and really sturdy machine, really heavy. Sold it when the kids were young to make room and bought an exercise bike which my missus didn’t get on with. 

She missed the treadmill so we bought another Roger Black one from Argos. Had it quite a few years now and it’s a good sturdy home machine, incline facility etc. 

I’ve just looked on the Argos website and they are somewhat over budget, but worth considering and should be an OK second hand buy, but the belt may need greasing/adjusting.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought a Reebok ZR10 about 4 years ago. Apart from needing the occasional silicone lube top up for the belt deck it's been fine .


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

https://www.restylefitness.co.uk/pr...readmill-fully-assembled-manufacturer-return/

I bought mine from here, stock changes all the time


----------

